# Round in the chamber indicator?



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

I’m thinking of purchasing a new Glock 45 and I was wondering if there’s any way to determine if there’s a round in the chamber, other than the sure safe method of retracting the slide?


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Always press check Glock's, for that matter even if I owned a pistol with a chamber indicator(which I do) I always press check to see if it's loaded. I own Beretta's with good chamber indicators but I may just peek at it then press check to verify.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

So when the slide is slightly opened to view the chamber, it will not strip a round from the mag? Racking too far would chamber a round.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Rickcin said:


> So when the slide is slightly opened to view the chamber, it will not strip a round from the mag? Racking too far would chamber a round.


You need to retract the slide just enough to see brass. Maybe 1/4 inch to 1/2 inch. You'd have a much better chance(if the pistol were loaded) to extract the round as opposed to clambering a new round. You'd need to retract the slide all the way or practically all the way to chamber a round from the magazine.

I myself always press check by the rear serrations while having the pistol pointed in a safe direction. I'd highly suggest you learn this from an experienced trainer or someone who knows semi-auto's well and is competent. Last but not least is to always keep your fingers out of the trigger guard and well away from the bang switch.

Once you learn from the aforementioned, the use of snap caps would be a very good way to practice this well before you go with live rounds.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Current Glocks all have Loaded Chamber Indicator (LCI) extractors, where the front edge of the extractor sticks-out slightly when a round is chambered, giving both a visible and tactile indication of a case in the chamber. You can see this in good light, or a right-handed shooter can feel it protruding with their trigger finger if you drag the fingertip across it from the top of the slide downward. If it is sticking out past the side of the slide (as pictured, below), the chamber is loaded. If it is flush, or slightly below flush with the side of the slide, the chamber is not loaded, BUT you should always manually verify an empty chamber condition by pulling the slide back, and visually inspecting the empty chamber. A chipped extractor may not protrude as far as normal, or at all. ALWAYS manually inspect the chamber to verify it is empty/clear if that is what you need to do.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Rickcin said:


> So when the slide is slightly opened to view the chamber, it will not strip a round from the mag? Racking too far would chamber a round.


In re-reading this, it sounds like you may be considering carrying the pistol with an empty chamber and a loaded magazine in place. I would not recommend this, for many reasons, and the above advice is not designed to detect an empty chamber; it is designed to find/see a live round in the chamber to verify the pistol is fully loaded and ready for use, which is how most licensed defensive users carry their pistols.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

If you do not know the present condition of your firearm when you pick it up, I recommend that you drop the magazine and then clear the chamber by cycling the action. If you are wondering about your Glock in particular, RTFM!

GW


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

I really appreciate all of the helpful comments I receive from members here on this site, it’s a real learning experience.

Thanks to DJ Niner for the graphic display!

And it’s comforting to see that almost every reply I’ve even gotten here always mentions focusing only on basic safety rules associated with handling a gun.

And I’m not going to carry, just want to know how to properly ensure there’s no round in the chamber ( checking visually ) or when there is one in there at the range so I’m not ejecting a live round or pulling the trigger and hearing a click. Trying to learn all I can while developing the best habits. I did not grow up with guns, getting a real late start. Thanks much!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes , great replies here at the forum.
Question I would like to ask you?
How often should you check the status of your firearm, loaded or unloaded???


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

pic said:


> Yes , great replies here at the forum.
> Question I would like to ask you?
> How often should you check the status of your firearm, loaded or unloaded???


I check every time I pick it up, put it away so i'd say all the time!

My pistol is a Ruger 22 with a safety and an external cocker and when the mag is removed, the trigger does not function.

I happen to love Glock's and the first thought when thinking of buying one was that there is no external safety. I was going to surrender to my fear and go for a Sig but kept thinking of the four basic rules and other valuable information like, never trust or depend on a safety and figured I better just develop good habits and get the pistol of my choice rather than be dependent on an external safety.

I'm never going to carry, however I have taken a concealed carry class and obtained a permit. Also considering taking a one on one lesson at the range which might be beneficial for safety as well as target shooting pointers. I love learning.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

I really appreciate all of the helpful comments I receive from members here on this site, it's a real learning experience.

Thanks to DJ Niner for the graphic display!

And it's comforting to see that almost every reply I've even gotten here always mentions focusing only on basic safety rules associated with handling a gun


Goldwing said:


> If you do not know the present condition of your firearm when you pick it up, I recommend that you drop the magazine and then clear the chamber by cycling the action. If you are wondering about your Glock in particular, RTFM!
> 
> GW


Yes, when I purchase the pistol I will read and re-read the manual!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rickcin said:


> I check every time I pick it up, put it away so i'd say all the time!
> 
> My pistol is a Ruger 22 with a safety and an external cocker and when the mag is removed, the trigger does not function.
> 
> ...


Well if you've taken a concealed carry class and obtained a permit there really isn't any reason why you shouldn't carry? It's better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it. You can become a victim of a crime at any time and at anyplace. Never say never.

As long as you keep your finger clear of the trigger when you're not ready to shoot the Glock is just as safe as any other pistol. Along with not pointing the gun at anything that you have no intention to destroy that's arguably the # 1 rule of gun safety. Gun safety really boils down to using your head when handling a firearm. Think before you act, it's no more complicated than that. Guns don't go off by themselves.

Always, always, always take the magazine out first and lay it down before racking the slide to either check to see if a round is chambered or before field stripping.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> Yes , great replies here at the forum.
> Question I would like to ask you?
> How often should you check the status of your firearm, loaded or unloaded???


I'd like to answer that.

As for myself, my carry gun(s) are always loaded and I handle them as such. I don't need to keep checking and re-checking them. I believe that constantly checking them is an accident waiting to happen. The only time I check them is before I either clean, work on, store or remove one from my safe. If you keep your finger out of the trigger guard and always be cognizant of where the gun is pointing you shouldn't have any issues.

Since there are different types of actions on semi automatic pistols it's best to refer to the owners manual for the specific instructions on how to safely operate any given pistol. If you follow those instructions there shouldn't be any issues either.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes , Finger definitely , I would also include any foreign object that has the ability to put enough pressure on the trigger to go bang. 

I could fire my glock with a pencil, I can't fire my 1911 , SA/DA , or my revolver with a pencil WITHOUT it breaking. ( full size pencils from the dollar store). Lol


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

So apparently Glock’s have a very light trigger pull compared to other pistols and revolvers?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Not at all, I think that liability lawyers designed them. Mine has been upgraded substantially.

GW


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Rickcin said:


> So apparently Glock's have a very light trigger pull compared to other pistols and revolvers?


Nope, usually folks think the trigger pull weight is a bit heavy compared to similar firearms.
A pistol with a DA/SA action will be very heavy for the first shot, then lighter for remaining shots.
A DA revolver has quite a long and heavy pull, but once thumb-cocked for SA shooting, it is scary-light.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

I never heard that the trigger pull on a Glock were any different than other similar pistols until pic mentioned the pencil pull. Guess his Glock is lighter than his other pistol trigger pulls.

I haven’t fired a Glock but definitely interested in the new 45 crossover and love the feel and size of the grip. It’s really comfortable in my hand. Not such a good feel with the Sig P226 which one of my friends recommended.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I love the Glock pistol. It has great reliability . One of my favorite carry guns.

I'm just addressing the importance of Owning A GLOCK a Type action

I'm not one to defend or ignore the difference JUST BECAUSE I CHOOSE TO CARRY A GLOCK .


You better have your head in the right place. Margin of error is slimmer with that type of action ( vp 9 , m&p )

What's the origin of the term "GLOCK LEG" I often hear? 

It's like comparing a golden retriever personality vs a Pit Bull personality.
The Pit Bull is more likely to attack unexpectedly , it's just the nature of the beast.

Know what you possess, they can both bite.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

There is a very simple & reliable way to check the chamber on any auto & you don't need to touch the slide.
Point the gun and a flashlight at a mirror & adjust the light beam so it illuminates the barrel. You'll clearly see the round in the chamber (or an empty chamber).

Press checking can leave the slide slightly open & the out-of-battery safety will prevent the gun from firing.


----------

